# Introducing Poppy



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is my beautiful new Maltese puppy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! I’m so happy for you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So beautiful! Congratulations!! Enjoy every precious minute!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

This post made my day - wonderful news! I am so very very happy for you! Poppy is adorable! :wub:
"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! What a sweetheart, lots of fun ahead. Please share more photos when you are not busy chasing her around lol.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Beautiful puppy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you all she is more than I could have ever asked for.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome little one. So cute. Hugs


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Deborah, just seeing this! She is so beautiful, and her hair! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

Congratulations! We almost named our brand new Maltese Poppy (to stay with the flower theme, since our previous one was Lily); in fact we "tried out" the name Poppy for a whole day before going with Jolene for the second day, then finally landing on Zita. (I really struggled with naming this one, and even asked for input this week from all my friends on Facebook. Poppy got a lot of votes!)
Your girl is beautiful and I do love the name!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P..........Prescious as can be:aktion033:

O.........Oh, what a beauty:tender:

P..........Please can I borrow her for a day?:HistericalSmiley:

P..........People are going to want to kiss her all the time:smootch:

Y..........Yes, I am getting a puppy fever:faint:



Congratulations:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how precious! I love her name! Congratulations !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The photos you added are sweet, you know we never get tired of puppy photos. Post more when you can.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome beautiful!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is such a cutie!
How old is she?:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, what a doll! Congrats :wub:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank goodness you had a stork sign at your house. He might have delivered that precious bundle of joy to the wrong family. Congratulations Poppy, your pilot landed at the right address. Your pictures are beautiful and your arrival has made your family so very happy. We want to see more pictures of you and watch you grow up.


----------

